# A Different 6309



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just took this in part exchange, a 6309 with a custom grey dial, I kinda like it.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's the first grey one I've seen







So when is the next update then


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ok then in your best Kaiser Chiefs voices

I predict a riot!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow, thats very cool Roy,

is the dial Seiko produced or a commissioned/homemade job, it looks like a real one from the photo.

cheers

Andy


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

foztex said:


> Wow, thats very cool Roy,
> 
> is the dial Seiko produced or a commissioned/homemade job, it looks like a real one from the photo.
> 
> ...


It's definitely aftermarket or custom made (as Roy said in his post). This model only came with a black dial and a black bezel insert (no pepsi's with the cushion cased 6309's). that's a handsome look BTW. Roy, do you know who made the dial? if so, do you know whether they make others?


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Isthmus said:


> Roy, do you know who made the dial? if so, do you know whether they make others?


LOL, my thoughts exactly









Andy


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Interesting looking diver's. Is the Lume any good tho??

Regs

Bry



foztex said:


> Isthmus said:
> 
> 
> > Roy, do you know who made the dial? if so, do you know whether they make others?
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Isthmus said:


> Roy, do you know who made the dial? if so, do you know whether they make others?


Sorry I do not know.



bry1975 said:


> Interesting looking diver's. Is the Lume any good tho??
> 
> Regs
> 
> Bry


It lights up in the dark so yes it's ok.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah but will it give you a sun tan?


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

> pg tips Posted Yesterday, 10:42 PM Ah but will it give you a sun tan?


Maybe not in the same way that a 'Bry' relume requires you to wear factor '300'... wear sunglasses... whilst looking away from the bright light & subsequent mushroom cloud... But still brighter than an early original lume Seiko 7002 diver after nearly 20yrs!

Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

But still brighter than an early original lume Seiko 7002 diver after nearly 20yrs!

Even I'm brighter than that!!


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

hippo said:


> But still brighter than an early original lume Seiko 7002 diver after nearly 20yrs!
> 
> Even I'm brighter than that!!


Yes indeed my 1975 Seiko 6105-8110 is brighter than that! The Seiko Diver 'collectors' amongst us will know that the early 7002 Diver is notorious for its [Very!!!!!!!!] limited Lume...

How is your 6306 Diver getting on Hippo???

Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

K.I.T.T. said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > But still brighter than an early original lume Seiko 7002 diver after nearly 20yrs!
> ...


The old lady is looking good, on a lumpy now. The hands will be the next think to get some attention, when I have some funds!!


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Lovely... if you can get those hands sorted out... You'll have a real corker... !!!!

Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah i will in time!!!!! Just a case of finding the money, then not spending it on other watches!!


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

hippo said:


> Yeah i will in time!!!!! Just a case of finding the money, then not spending it on other watches!!


Yes I know what you mean... If only we hadn't discovered these lovely distinctive Vintage Seiko Divers!!!!!!!!! 

Mike


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I like the look of this














.

How old is the base watch







?


----------

